# Pancreatitis



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You probably read my post on the schnauzer forum, if we are talking about the same one. I had a MS suffered from pancreatitis and bladder stones so I knew how those work (aka, torture both the dog and the human). MS are (in)famous for being prone to hyperlipidemia and hence the pancreatitis. I feed my mini poodle raw too. If you balance it well, never feed YOUR greasy spicy human food to him, limit sugar/fructose, you should be fine. For MS, that's a different story (but I see that you have a giant, so you should be okay).

p.s. Just saw that you are from the UK, so maybe you are talking about other schnauzer forums. Please let me know if there are some good schnauzer forums out there. Thanks.


----------



## rawdogs (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,
No chance of my dogs getting near anything spicey,the only human food 
they get is left over cooked meat orfish.
This is the forum i found the thread on


Schnauzer-Forum.co.uk • Index page


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me check that UK forum out - always interested to see what other schnauzer owners say about the breed.


----------

